# Whats making you sick?



## Tom M (Jan 3, 2007)

Im trying this, hope its not BS. cheap enough

https://www.healthylabsolutions.com/home


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

Do you feel sick?


----------



## Tom M (Jan 3, 2007)

MarkJames said:


> Do you feel sick?


LOL I get migraines and still dealing with eczema despite going gluten free but would love to know.

At the bottom of the page they show you the what deficiency and sensitivities you may have. I would find that useful. I did an allergy test years ago and found some surprises.


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

MarkJames said:


> Do you feel sick?


it's not necessarily "feeling sick" in the normal meaning but what may be going on in your body that you are not aware of.

your body may have a deficiency or reaction to a substance(s) that could/may trigger other responses.

inflammation is one of the biggest concerns i can think of especially for us older guys. 

wouldn't hurt younger guys one bit to know what is going on or to get a leg up on inflammation. 

hope you post what your test results showed.


----------



## woodspike (Dec 2, 2018)

good luck buddy . glad your checking it out .

just went for my check up this week , vitals were spot on ( even though i`m 40 pounds over weight)waiting on my blood results.
was lining up to get a Colonoscopy , but doc said , " you don`y need the procedure yet " and they`re sending one of those packages where you send your poopy-do in to them 

don`t know your age, but as we get older , its best to eat decent 
( nutritionist told me once , eat the color of the rainbow. eat a decent variety... you know all the m&m colors:whistling)
take vitamins ,( doctor told me to take one baby aspirin every morning also)
drink a lot of water ( Miami heat! , i usually have to drink about 6-8 bottles of water a day. ,,
less drinking of alcohol ( i`m pretty boring these days . used to smoke pot every day,up to my 30`s.nightly beer drinker.
now , i don`t smoke at all , and if i buy a 12 pack it`ll last me 10-12 days . i usually don`t drinking anymore ,
not making any statement,just don`t enjoy it like i used to .
i make sure i get 7-8 hours of sleep, much to my wife's annoyance " we`re not finished with the movie!"
" sorry baby i need to get my rest"

i truly hate getting up tired and having to go to work.

definitely feeling my age though


----------



## sparehair (Nov 21, 2008)

Tom M said:


> LOL I get migraines and still dealing with eczema despite going gluten free but would love to know.
> 
> At the bottom of the page they show you the what deficiency and sensitivities you may have. I would find that useful. I did an allergy test years ago and found some surprises.


I get a migraine 72 hours after I eat taco bell. Every time. 

I think its the glycol. 

I also get migraines after touching some finishes. Ethylene glycol again and Traffic.

I also get migraines from Wall paper remover. Ethylene glycol.

And from too much caffeine.

Try cutting out fast food and backing off on the coffee.


----------



## Tom M (Jan 3, 2007)

sparehair said:


> I get a migraine 72 hours after I eat taco bell. Every time.
> 
> I think its the glycol.
> 
> ...


You should jump in and get it yourself, its cheap enough.

I always heard the migraine/caffeine connection but for me I think I feel worse given certain weather patterns like pressure and allergeies.

Histamine is a ***** for me, apparently you could store it and it builds up. Seasonal spikes and alcohol could make me intolerant


----------



## Tom M (Jan 3, 2007)

woodspike said:


> good luck buddy . glad your checking it out .
> 
> just went for my check up this week , vitals were spot on ( even though i`m 40 pounds over weight)waiting on my blood results.
> was lining up to get a Colonoscopy , but doc said , " you don`y need the procedure yet " and they`re sending one of those packages where you send your poopy-do in to them
> ...


Turning 50 in a few months, in pretty good shape. Dropped 20lbs since February and hitting the weights. I eat decent, always good with fruit. I too was a frequent beer drinker but stopped that too. Never thought I would. Dont miss the bloat though.

One issue I may have is the liver getting rid of waste as efficiently as it should, so I chilled for a few months. Sugar could also be.
Lately Im making drinks gluten free, Tequila or Titos but the add on mixes are loaded with sugar so......


----------



## woodspike (Dec 2, 2018)

Tom M said:


> Turning 50 in a few months, in pretty good shape. Dropped 20lbs since February and hitting the weights. I eat decent, always good with fruit. I too was a frequent beer drinker but stopped that too. Never thought I would. Dont miss the bloat though.
> 
> One issue I may have is the liver getting rid of waste as efficiently as it should, so I chilled for a few months. Sugar could also be.
> Lately Im making drinks gluten free, Tequila or Titos but the add on mixes are loaded with sugar so......


hey , your making it work!
you know , pot smokers might say i`m wrong .
but anytime i do get sick , like a bad cold in the winter ,it always goes to my chest , i get so congested.
i truly think its from all the pot smoking when i was young .
i truly was an every day user.


----------



## Tom M (Jan 3, 2007)

I smoked a pack and half a day until I was 35 still feel heavy lungs at times, glad I quit. Other recreational stuff very seldom


----------



## Tom M (Jan 3, 2007)

Test are for:
400 foods
325 non foods
50 Nutritional deficiencies
50 Metals

Years ago I did a test at an ENT and found out I had reactions to to tomato and shrimp which I never would have believed since I enjoy those.

Cats triggered a reaction, I hope my dog isnt giving me a problem


----------



## Tom M (Jan 3, 2007)

So they only give you out of all of the information they test what you respond negatively to or lack of.

Not sure of the accuracy of it but nutritional deficiency in calcium, zinc, iodine, b1 and glycine.
All of which would contribute negatively to my hair skin and nail problem.
Also reactions were high for barley oats and a variety of other things that were a surprise.
So my trial of gluten free was on the right trail since inflammatory foods prevent the absorption of nutrition. 

Not sure of the accuracy of these tests but did go for blood work today with my general physician and we are going to check for gluten thyroid general blood health with calcium of course and while I'm there they're checking to see if I had covid


----------



## Tom M (Jan 3, 2007)

So oddly enough the medical community doesn't recognize leaky gut as a condition although they all acknowledge that it could happen. Who the F knows


----------



## rescraft (Nov 28, 2007)

Go with the flow,
CBD bro!


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

Just eat a banana every day and you'll be fine.


----------



## Tom M (Jan 3, 2007)

Im actually very good in the fruit dept. I eat cantaloupe, blueberries, a few apples and bananas every week like clockwork.

Add sweet potatoes, regular potatoes, carrots, broccoli and cauliflower. So I thinking I should be much better.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

What about papaya? Papaya has a lot of vitamin C in it...


----------

